# We Are Still A Few Votes Short Of Killing The Kagan Nomination



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

You can use the Gun Owners Legislative Action Center to send a pre-written message to your Senators.
*----- Pre-written letter to Senators -----

*Dear Senator:

You will be asked soon to vote up or down on Elena Kagan for the U.S. Supreme Court. After reviewing just some of the evidence against her, I think the case is clear that... a vote for Kagan is an anti-gun vote.

Kagan's public service record has clearly shown antagonism to the Constitution and the Separation of Powers. Emails taken from the Clinton Library clearly bear this out.

For example, when it became clear that the Supreme Court might strike down parts of the Brady Act (which it eventually did in 1997), Kagan suggested that President Clinton "by executive order, [might] prohibit a FFL from selling a handgun" without a certification from local police.

In other words, Kagan believed that the President could circumvent the role of Congress and to act unilaterally, without any legal authority, to impose restrictions upon the private ownership of handguns.

Not only that, Kagan drafted a memo for President Clinton suggesting a whole list of guns that could be banned by executive fiat. The Los Angeles Times reported on May 27, 2010, that: "At the time of the [1997] import ban, Jose Cerda, who worked in the domestic policy shop run by Kagan and her boss, Bruce Reed, said, 'We are taking the law and bending it as far as it can to capture a whole new class of guns.'"

Combine all of this with the fact that in 1987 Elena Kagan told her boss, Justice Thurgood Marshall, that she was "not sympathetic" to the plight of an African-American man who wanted to own a gun for self-protection because he carried large sums of cash when depositing money for the laundromat where he worked in Washington, D.C.

Elena Kagan will follow philosophically in the footsteps of Sonia Sotomayor. During her confirmation hearings, Americans were promised that Sotomayor believed the Heller case in 2008 established "that the Second Amendment right is an individual right." But in the recent McDonald case, Sotomayor joined the minority in wanting to both overturn Heller and deny that the Second Amendment protects a "fundamental" right.

So, Justice Sonia Sotomayor lied her way onto the bench. And "cagey Kagan" is doing exactly the same thing.

I am sure you have seen the recent polls -- fewer than four in ten Americans want to see Kagan confirmed to the Court. I hope you will follow the will of the American people on this one, and not blindly follow the President who, himself, is at near record lows in the polls.

Sincerely,


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

or you can easily send the following letter at- http://www.capwiz.com/nra/issues/alert/?alertid=15227961

Please vote "NO" on Elena Kagan
Among the most important votes a United States Senator can cast is that for or against a nominee to the U.S. Supreme Court.

As an NRA Member and staunch supporter of the Second Amendment, I urge you to oppose Elena Kagan's confirmation to the Supreme Court. I would further encourage you to lead or support a filibuster against her nomination.

Throughout her political career, Ms. Kagan has clearly demonstrated her hostility toward the Second Amendment rights of law-abiding Americans. The critical Heller and McDonald decisions - which affirmed that the Second Amendment guarantees a fundamental, individual right to keep and bear arms for all Americans - each prevailed by a narrow 5-4 majority. We cannot afford to give another opponent of the Second Amendment a lifetime appointment to our nation's highest court.

I would greatly appreciate it if you would inform me of how you plan to vote on this critical nomination.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

thank you GF...followed the instructions easy to do.


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you. We can use all the support we can get to keep anti-gun Ms Kagan off supreme court.


----------



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)

Lots of places to discuss politics guys. Unfortunately, we cannot allow it here.


----------

